# A Little Cacium Build Up?



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

On the hot manifold just behind the water heater.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

What did the copper look like?


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone have picks of a tankless heat exchanger calcium buildup?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 PVC look like that with rust before. Its been so many years I don't remember the size exactly but there wasn't much of an opening. Submersible well on black swamp road.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jtplumber said:


> What did the copper look like?


It was actually pretty clean. The build up was all this connection.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Standard water heater or tankless?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Standard water heater or tankless?


BWC 40gal nat. in Bethany.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Good ol lake Hefner


----------

